# uqh winter



## jade (Aug 5, 2008)

shit damn fuck, winter is coming, what to do, where to go?


----------



## nobo (Aug 6, 2008)

im actually pretty excited to try my hand at traveling during the winter! i havent done it too much in the states, little trips here and there. i traveled through winter in europe a few years ago and it was great! ill definately be heading to the pnw then down to the southeast for a bit.


----------



## wokofshame (Aug 6, 2008)

ermmm- it rains?


----------



## Dameon (Aug 6, 2008)

I prefer spring or fall for the PNW. I'd rather be more south for the winter.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Aug 16, 2008)

It rains in town a lot in the PNW, but get into the hills a bit, and it changes quick..get good gear, and yah..it is good to travel in winter...keep the grain warm.


----------



## marc (Aug 16, 2008)

is anyone heading to florida for winter? ill probably be around the gainesville and tampa area between january and march then heading to frisco if anyone wants to join that would be cool, me and my road dawg parted ways so im traveling alone right now.


----------



## ReturnTrip (Aug 16, 2008)

marc said:


> is anyone heading to florida for winter? ill probably be around the gainesville and tampa area between january and march then heading to frisco if anyone wants to join that would be cool, me and my road dawg parted ways so im traveling alone right now.



thats what im playing to do too..go down to fl then to cali and maybe play some shows on the way over but i might not stay in fl for too long. i think im headed toward cali shortly after and try to figure out how to get to hawaii from south cali


----------



## ben-david (Sep 5, 2008)

i cant imagine frisco to be very nice in the winter... and yes rainy season in oregon is the best


----------



## skunkpit (Oct 3, 2008)

its always a challenge in the winter, iv only done it a few times (cn t.o <> van) in the dead of winter, probably the coldest -30C for 4 day IM, nearly lost me feet.. some people do it in the winter round -50C.
if your geared to fuck, and your cotton clothing doesnt get wet your fine. i like rendering a bunch of animal fat anything i can dumpster or find roadkill find and go with a few jars of it, a tablespoon is instantaneous warmth.
im always happy about wintercoming a bit more so then summer,
gives a good reset, kills all the narly bacteria that festered all summer everywhere, no fuckin mosquitoes, no more staph laying around moist squats..
summers got its viable parts, for people who dont like the cold and like to grow food i suppose.the main aspect i like bout summer is bein able to swim in freshwater mountain rivers and makin homebrew


----------



## Bendixontherails (Oct 3, 2008)

best part is there's nowhere near as many riders in the winter. all the 15yr old scumfuck runaways go south! and the bull just wants to sit in his office, drink coffee and download porn!

oh yeah, and theres the scenery of course...


----------



## skunkpit (Oct 5, 2008)

oh yeah, definitely notice less hassle by any form of pig in the winter, more inclined to not get outa the car or coffee shop


----------



## NickCofphee (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm going to New Zealand for most of the winter, Nov-Feb. and it's going to be summer there. Beat nature's system!

Last winter I hitchhiked through NorCal and Oregon. Rained a lot, but had tons of fun. Bring a winter coat and an umbrella, good sleeping bag, tarp. You're set.

Palm Springs is good in the winter, rarely rains, and camping in the desert is great. SoCal is recommended in general.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll be in Florida for the majority of the winter. I leave on the 11th, and probably heading into Tallahasee, but I plan on spending a lot of time in Gainesville.

If anyone in FL wants to chill, send me a private message or whatever its called.

Wu-Tang.


----------



## dime (Oct 9, 2008)

marc said:


> is anyone heading to florida for winter? ill probably be around the gainesville and tampa area between january and march then heading to frisco if anyone wants to join that would be cool, me and my road dawg parted ways so im traveling alone right now.





im going to tampa sometime soon but for right now im in bismarck


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 9, 2008)

marc said:


> is anyone heading to florida for winter? ill probably be around the gainesville and tampa area between january and march then heading to frisco if anyone wants to join that would be cool, me and my road dawg parted ways so im traveling alone right now.



Hell, when you are on your way to SF, if you're passing through Fresno or that area, I'll go along from there.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh no! Bad weather has come! I'm getting my ass south as fast as I can. Screw this cold and rain. See you all in SoCal.


----------



## moe (Oct 9, 2008)

i ran away last winter, ahaha, i walked from my house all the way down southside chi-town cuz i figured the more south i go the warmer it gets, with like 3 sweaters, a vest, and a giant ass motherfucking coat, ahaha.
felt fine with smirnoff, then passing out in the park in fucking southholland suburbs was scare ass shit in 2 in the morning. my drunkass freaked and called the cops.
from there im stuck in a psych hospital for a month and a half.


----------



## dime (Oct 10, 2008)

bad weather has come here too but im stuck unless i wanna ride coal in the rain/snow (no DPU's)..... plus the yard always has workers riding in 4-wheelers everywhere inspecting cars. hitching in north dakota sucks


----------

